# Northern Virginia Work



## Interstate (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey all!

We have about 20 trucks and 10 skids ready to work. Willing to help others out or take over annual contracts if you're tired of pushing snow.

let me know!

thanks

571 220 2604


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey give me a call. I would like to put you on my standby list 703 675 1192


----------



## sterns lott (Mar 2, 2010)

571-269-0882


----------

